# Rolled Up My First Fatties



## alx (Dec 6, 2009)

I was grinding my normal 5 pounds of Italian Pepper sausage and decided it was time...........

Beautiful day on the bay...High of 35 degree...




Grinding the 6 pound bone- in butt yesterday afternoon...





I made 2 fatties at 1 pound and half each.





One is a Green Chile style fatty using my roasted/frozen chiles from the summer garden.Other is a Pizza style Fattie...





The green chile has onion,pepper jack cheese and a emulsified salsa i had canned...The pizza has pepperoni,onion,mushroom,fresh tomato sauce and provolone...



This is the green chile.New at this and didnt get the money shot on the pizza.





Did not realize the bacon weave is just like a lattice weave for a fresh pie top...Nice and simple...






Rolled up and ready for some smoke





On the WSM at 290 degree. 1 chunk of apple,peach and cherry.






Put under the broiler at Pignits(daves) suggestion to crisp bacon for 3 minutes...





Pizza on left and green chile on right








Pizza on right






Freaking awesome stuff.I am sure the fresh ground/seasoned sausage helped,but Fire it up(jim) The Dude Abides(jay) and Pignit(dave) answered my simple P.M. questions and each had a tid-bit of advice i followed...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Dec 6, 2009)

I love it... I truly love it! Great job on these!


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 6, 2009)

Now you did it! You couldn't leave well enough alone,could ya???
Ya had ta go an make yourself one a dem dere fatty tings didn't ya!?!?!

Well great job! Looks awesome!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





For steppin out of your comfort zone!
SOB


----------



## pignit (Dec 6, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*


----------



## meateater (Dec 6, 2009)

It only took ya 2351 posts to try one!;) That just might be a record. Nice looking fatty s by the way.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

Looking good Alex. What's all that white stuff on your deck LOL.


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 6, 2009)

I didn't want to be the first one to mention that LOL.


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 6, 2009)

Great looking fatties ALX.  Glad I could help.  But I'm giving all the credit to the chef and that fresh ground sausage!








for FINALLY making a fatty.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 6, 2009)

Great Fatties, They Look Delicious...


----------



## fire it up (Dec 6, 2009)

Glad they turned out great for you Alex, I had no doubt they would.
Bet you can't believe it took you this long to give them a shot.
Gotta love that wet snow that came through, at least it will all be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## treegje (Dec 6, 2009)

An that my friend earned you 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll have to give 'em a try


----------

